# Denon 4308-Burr-brown OPA-627?



## bobmills (Apr 7, 2007)

I would like to purchase the Burr-brown OPA-627 and the "vertical" daughter board adapter and have a personal tech upgrade my Denon 4308.I would like find these parts my self with out him getting on the Internet and finding out how spendy underwood-parts connexion is.Help please.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

bobmills said:


> I would like to purchase the Burr-brown OPA-627 and the "vertical" daughter board adapter and have a personal tech upgrade my Denon 4308.I would like find these parts my self with out him getting on the Internet and finding out how spendy underwood-parts connexion is.Help please.


I am not sure to what you are referring but B-B opamps are available from the usual sources but those often have minimum purchase requirements that are a problem for private individuals. I will check my stash when I get home and see if I have any spares. 

The other item is unclear to me. If you are referring to an adapter that lets you put a pair of single opamps into a socket/PCB for a mini-DIP, those are pretty cheap (<$10) but you'll have to Google for it as I have lost my links. It has a funny animal name, iirc.

Kal


----------

